# PC sin Puerto Paralelo



## luisblanc94 (Dic 2, 2011)

Lo que quiero hacer con este tema es ver si puedo adaptar una ficha DB25 a la placa madre ya que por lo leído en el manual de mi Mother trae para poner un puerto paralelo.

Materiales:
-26 PIN DUAL 
-Ficha DB25 (sea hembra o macho según conveniencia)

Adjunto archivos de la Mother y del 26 PIN DUAL.


----------



## dmc (Dic 2, 2011)

Te comento que ese tipo de fichas (y todas las de PC) ya vienen hechas, buscala, más que el casas de venta de repuestos, en talleres de armado o reparación de PC, te vas a evitar problemas. Fuera de que es muy engorroso soldar tamaña cantidad de pines, las ya echas vienen con la chapa o largero para fijar en la parte posterior de tu maquina y si no la nesecitas, se la podes retirar facilmente. Suerte.


----------



## Sainicus (Dic 2, 2011)

Si todavía persite la idea... te sugiero que no uses ese conector. Mejor usa un IDC o IDE aereo (son lo mismo) y cable flat... saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 2, 2011)

Te los deberían regalar , porque hoy en día ya nadie usa mouse serie , ni modem serie.


----------



## tatatira (Dic 2, 2011)

Lo que remarcaste en las 2 imagenes es donde se conectan los switchs, leds y demas cosas de control y comando del mobo...pero por lo que veo en una imagen tan pequeña, me parece que para agregar un paralelo tenes los contactos entre el conector IDE y los zocalos de las memorias.
Sacale una foto de buena resolucion de ese sector y subila a imgur.com o donde te parezca mejor y comparti el enlace.

Slds


----------



## luisblanc94 (Dic 2, 2011)

tatatira dijo:


> Lo que remarcaste en las 2 imagenes es donde se conectan los switchs, leds y demas cosas de control y comando del mobo...pero por lo que veo en una imagen tan pequeña, me parece que para agregar un paralelo tenes los contactos entre el conector IDE y los zocalos de las memorias.
> Sacale una foto de buena resolucion de ese sector y subila a imgur.com o donde te parezca mejor y comparti el enlace.
> 
> Slds



Por lo que vi ahí en la Mother y el manual abajo de ese conector dice JPRNT1 que es puerto de impresora o sea el Puerto Paralelo, ya que conte la cantidd de pines y tiene 25 pines.
Yo creo que es el del Puerto Paralelo.


----------



## lubeck (Dic 2, 2011)

> Yo creo que es el del Puerto Paralelo.



si es.....

pero opino igual, buscalo ya fabricado, ya los tiran en algunos lados, yo tengo dos


----------



## luisblanc94 (Dic 2, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> si es.....
> 
> pero opino igual, buscalo ya fabricado, ya los tiran en algunos lados, yo tengo dos



Regalame uno


----------



## lubeck (Dic 2, 2011)

te regalo los dos.... cuando vienes por ellos, diga para poner a enfriar las beers!


----------



## luisblanc94 (Dic 2, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> te regalo los dos.... cuando vienes por ellos, diga para poner a enfriar las beers!



Mañana me tomo el avión y me paso


----------



## MVB (Dic 2, 2011)

Busca en cualquier computador viejo que ya no usen, casi todos solian traer el conector que estas mencionando.


----------



## Sainicus (Dic 2, 2011)

Caray, que suerte la de algunos... por aqui eso lo venden... y no es barato.


----------



## lubeck (Dic 2, 2011)

por cierto, en un tema de no hace mucho tiempo, mencionaron que se llaman *brackets paralelos*, por si les sirve para pedirlos....

en lugares de actualizacion o reparacion de equipos de computo, seguramente te los pueden dar por un precio bastante economico o regalado....


----------



## fas0 (Dic 6, 2011)

pregunto yo: ¿Cual es la finalidad? ¿para que necesitás ese puerto paralelo?


----------



## djwash (Dic 7, 2011)

Tene cuidado con esa mother, mas bien con esa marca "Biostar", tengo unas 20 de esa marca todas sin funcionar, tienen record en fallas.

Por otro lado, si, te los deberian regalar, por aca regalan (tiran a la basura) PC viejas completas, y si paseas por los barrios de $$ y tenes buen ojo te encontras celulares, videocaseteras, equipos de musica, notebook, y todo tipo de cosas funcionando o no que a gente con $ le estorba...


----------



## luisblanc94 (Dic 7, 2011)

fas0 dijo:


> pregunto yo: ¿Cual es la finalidad? ¿para que necesitás ese puerto paralelo?



Es para un proyecto controlado por el Puerto Paralelo.


----------

